# Bosch-Rexroth Indradrive, Profibus Verb.



## Martin L. (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Profi´s

erstmal an alle, eine gesegnete Weichnachtszeit, keine Probleme an euren Maschinen!!!!

Habe aber selbst ein Problem mit der Profibus Vernetzung zu einem
Indradrive Doppelachs-Modul Typ HMD01 mit S7-300 CPU 317.

Die passende GSD-Datei RX060107.GSD (Für Firmware MPD05) habe ich
von  Bosch-Rexroth gedownloaded und in Step 7  V5.4 installiert, soweit
auch alles O.K.
Die Doppelachs-Servoregler (HMD01) habe ich mit IndraWorks parametriert und auch Online verfahren.  O.K.

Nur die Profibus-Kommunikation funktioiert noch nicht. Wenn ich mir im
Hardewarekonfig. Online die Profibus-Vernetzung ansehe, bekomme ich von 
Step7 die Meldungen, kein Partner parametriert oder nicht erreichbar!!
Habe in Indraworks unter Feldbuskom. die Profibus Adresse 33 eingegeben
und bei der GSD-Datei auch.

Wollte danach den FB 105 (Bosch-Rexroth FB) oder FB 283 (Siemens)
konfigurieren, da ich nur die Achsen Positionieren muß also Steuerwort für
Pos-Sollwert, Geschwindigkeit, Freigabe etc. und Statuswort für Istwert
Betriebszustand etc auswerten möchte.

Vielleicht gibt´s ja Profi´s unter euch die Fit in Indraworks sind oder
Beispiel-Konfigurationen haben.
 Vorab schon mal Danke für eure Mühe.


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Dezember 2008)

*Indradrive*

Hallo Martin,

Dir auch ein frohes Fest!

Ich kenn jetzt nicht die Doppelachsumrichter aber die Kompakumrichter. Ich schätze das wird kaum anders sein.

Kannst Du in der Profibusdiagnose den Antrieb "sehen"?
Hast Du in NetPro auch die Adresse 33 eingestellt?
Wenn ja, hast Du im OB1 am Anfang den SFC14 zum Daten abholen und am Ende den SFC 15 zum Daten schreiben mit den Richtigen Adressen aufgerufen?
Das könnte dann so aussehen:


```
CALL  "DPRD_DAT"                  // call SFC14 (read input peripherie adresses)
  LADDR  :=W#16#10C                
  RET_VAL:=#Fehler
  RECORD :="From_Drive".A_5.PD_IN_INDRADRIVE.PK_IN    // 5 Words parameter channel
 
CALL  "DPRD_DAT"                  // call SFC14 (read input peripherie adresses)
  LADDR  :=W#16#116                
  RET_VAL:=#Fehler_1
  RECORD :=P#DB10.DBX10.0 BYTE 30  // 15 words realtime channel
 
//Anwenderprogrammaufrufe
 
CALL  "DPWR_DAT"                  // call SFC15 (write to output peripherie adresses)
  LADDR  :=W#16#104
  RECORD :="To_Drive".A_5.PD_OUT_INDRADRIVE.PK_OUT    // 5 Words parameter channel 
  RET_VAL:=#Fehler_2
 
CALL  "DPWR_DAT"                  // call SFC15 (write to output peripherie adresses)
  LADDR  :=W#16#10E                
  RECORD :=P#DB11.DBX10.0 BYTE 30  //15 words realtime channel
  RET_VAL:=#Fehler_3
```
 
Die Adressen (LADDR) kannst Du in der Hardwarekonfiguration sehen. Einmal für den Parameterkanal und für den Echtzeitkanal.
Die musst Du von DEZ nach HEX umrechnen und an die Bausteine dranschreiben. Nimm nicht die aus meinem Codebeispiel. Die passen mit sicherheit nicht.
Dann kommt es noch darauf an wieviel Worte Du deklariert hast um Das Ziel (RECORD) richtig zu beschreiben.

Ach ja. In Indraworks musst du in der Führungskommunukation die gleiche Anzahl an Worten einstellen wie in der Hardwarekonfig und an den SFC´s. Zur Not auch mit den <empty> -Parametern auffüllen.
Achte darauf welches Datenformat die Parameter haben. Manche sind z.B. 4 Bytes lang und andere haben nur 2 Bytes

Aber es gibt noch schöne Beispielanwendungen bei Rexroth zum runterladen. Anbei hab ich Dir eins zum Positionieren bei gepackt. 
Den Link weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Da kannst Du einfach eine Position und eine Geschwindigkeit vorgeben und Starten.

Die Zip-Datei enthält alles mögliche: S7-Programm, Dokumentation, GSD-Dateien, Rexrothparameter.
Also einfach mit Windows entpachen.

Ich hoffe ich habe Dein Problem richtig verstanden und habe Dir die richtigen Tips gegeben.

Gruß aus Wuppertal


----------



## Martin L. (28 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater,

danke für deine ausfühlichen Beispiele.  Werde jetzt am Montag
alles noch mal anschauen und Überarbeiten.
Verstehe  nur nicht, in IndraWorks unter Führungskommunikation habe ich für die erste Achse (Doppelachsmodule HMD01) z.B. Profibussadresse 33
eingegeben und für die zweite Achse 34, müßen da Adressen frei bleiben,
desweiteren denke ich auch bei den Doppelachsmodulen muß für jede Achse eine GSD-Datei projektiert werden???

Dann noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.  Danke.


----------



## schwarzer_kater (29 Dezember 2008)

Morgen Martin,

wie schon geschrieben habe ich noch nie was mit den Doppelachssteuerteilen zu tun gehabt.

Aber schau mal im Kapitel 
4.7.2 Konfiguration des PROFIBUS-DP-Slave
in einem der Beiden Dokumente die Du hier http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=117649 (Dann Antriebe/Antriebstechnik/Indradrive/Firmware/Version 05 durchklicken) runterladen kannst. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau welche pdf das war. Musst Du selber mal schauen.
Jedenfalls steht da was von verschiedenen Modulen der GSD-Datei die Du entsprechend konfigurieren musst.​

Gruß
André​


----------



## Martin L. (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater,

danke nochmals für deine Info´s, habe die Kommunikation am Laufen 
zwischen Indradrive und S7300 CPU 317.

Der Fehler war die Wortlänge konnte in den alten GSD-Dateien nicht
mit den in IndraWorks paramentrierten angeglichen werden.
Habe nun 7 Worte konfiguriert. Klappt prima.
Die ersten vier Achsen sind eingebunden, es sind aber insgesammt 16 Achsen, d.H. ich muß im OB1 16 x SFC 14 +  SFC 15 aufrufen (vielleicht Zykluszeit Probleme), oder gibt es eine bessere Lösung.

Desweiteren waren die Daten von den Indradrive nicht sofort nutzbar
da Low + High Byte getauscht werden mußten. ???

 (Warum ist das nicht Einheitlich geregelt!!)

Trotzdem wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch  nach 2009.


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2008)

Evtl. kann man das mit den High-Low-Bytes bei der Hardwarekonfiguration des Indradrive (Reiter Parameter) in Step7 einstellen!
Ich hatte zwar immer nur Ein-Achsantiebe, aber da mußte ich im Step7-Programm selbst nichts mehr drehen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2008)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Die ersten vier Achsen sind eingebunden, es sind aber insgesammt 16 Achsen, d.H. ich muß im OB1 16 x SFC 14 + SFC 15 aufrufen (vielleicht Zykluszeit Probleme), oder gibt es eine bessere Lösung ?


 
Wenn du 16 Achsen an der Steuerung hast, dann worst du es wohl so machen müssen. Ich erwarte da aber bei der CPU keine weiteren Probleme.
Ggf. könntest du es ja auch so machen, dass du das Steuerwort und das Statuswort immer überträgst und die anderen Inhalte nur dann, wenn sich hier eine Änderung ergeben hat ...



Martin L. schrieb:


> Desweiteren waren die Daten von den Indradrive nicht sofort nutzbar
> da Low + High Byte getauscht werden mußten. ???


Das ist in meiner BR-Applikation auch so. Das stört mich aber nicht weiter, da ich die Daten aus dem P-Bereich zunächst in einen DB spiele und darin kann ich ja die Zuordnung (zumindestens bei dem Steuer- und Statuswort) recht schnell schon bei der Deklaration wieder "gerade rücken".

Gruß
LL


----------



## Martin L. (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo Schwarzer kater, Ralle  + Larry Laffer,

danke erst mal für euro Info´s.

Habe alle 16 Achsen in Lagereglung, keine Zykluszeit-Probleme (4 mS)
läuft alles perfekt.
Konnte über SFC 14 +  14 alle Daten zum Indradrive lesen und schreiben.
Achsen reagieren direkt auf E-Stop und Freigaben.

Die Vielzahl der verschiedenen Betriebsarten im Indradrive (HMDO1) sind schon beeindruckend.  War früher nur mit übergeordneten CNC-Steuerungen zu erschlagen.


----------



## 1.Maverick (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier, habe aber schon einiges mitgelesen. Stehe jetzt vor einem Problem auf das ich auch hier im Forum noch keine genaue Lösung zu gefunden habe. 
Falls ich etwas übersehen habe würde ich mich über einen link freuen.
Habe einen Servoumrichter von Rexroth den ich mit einer 314 von Siemens über Profibus ansteuern will. Ich muss den Antrieb nur positionieren und evtl eine andere Geschwindigkeit vorgeben können. Es ist ein vortlaufender Bandantrieb.
Habe mir die Testdatei von Rexroth herunter geladen, aber leider funktioniert meine Profibusverbindung nicht mit der GSD die dabei ist. Habe eine andere GSD mit der ich die Verbindung am stehen bekomme. Da bekomm ich aber nicht meine 5 Word Parameterchanel und 7 Word In und Output Parametriert. Der Umrichter schreibt mir immer den Längenfehler der E/A Parameter.
Was muss ich ändern oder wo liegt evtl mein Fehler?
Gruß Stefan


----------

